# QLD: 3 day upper noosa river expedition 3rd-5th



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

H


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

G


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

Great report Scater and awesome photos! I am picking up my first yak this week and will definately have to head up there for a few days r and r.

Just wondering how the well does the Tempo travel on the side rack system you have set up on your car, how much it cost and where to buy these side mounted racks from?

I have purchased a second hand kingfisher which is pretty wide and since i will be looking to buy my son a small-medium sot yak for christmas thats the only way I can me being able to fit both on the mighty corolla!

Cheers Andrew


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

rathabfishin said:


> Just wondering how the well does the Tempo travel on the side rack system you have set up on your car, how much it cost and where to buy these side mounted racks from?


Mate mine are Rhino Racks, you can see them here http://www.rhinorack.com.au/AccSubCateg ... 09_19.aspx
The tempo goes well though after the corrugations on the Harry's hut rd i did notice it had shifted a little and we chucked jake's espri up there for the trip home. they are tremendously strong and i love them.

regards, Sam


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

Cheers for the link Sam, might see you out on the water!

Andrew


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

What an amazing looking bit of river, some great photos mate....... realy dark coloured bass, a lot different looking to the ones im used to catching... might have to try o0ut a few of the far north coast beuaties....

is it possible to get a mixed bag with a few EP in there also?? How a bout the breambos, any of those around that way?

Cheers,


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

great looking water and a nice spot to camp by the looks of things...


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Levi said:


> is it possible to get a mixed bag with a few EP in there also?? How a bout the breambos, any of those around that way?


I'm not sure EP's range this far north but i could be wrong. there may have been bream about but in retrospect we were fishing non-bream-friendly lures. we caught nothing but bass (except for dane who got some eels at night on bait) for the trip.

Sam


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice report, I think you have put Harry's hut on a lot of people's radar. Thanks for posting it, I really enjoyed it


----------



## seawind (Mar 29, 2007)

Great report and photos, pristine country and river, can certainly see why you'd be heading back!


----------



## 2Pies (Nov 11, 2007)

Great pic's. Great report. Great fish. Great location.
Definitely got this little black duck keen to get up there for a look (and you did such a good job that even the missus is half keen).


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Great report from a lovely bit of water, cheers, Dave.


----------



## LostNearBribie (Feb 18, 2008)

Fantastic, thanks for the report and awesome pics.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Good stuff
I fished the UN for the first and only time back in January 01
and would you believe I camped at #5!
I was there in the days before digital cameras so its great to see the place again (I have no photos  )

good memories from that trip!
its where I tried unsuccessfully to sink the green machine

anyone camping there be careful of the widow makers (river gums)


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks mate,now i know where my next adventures going to be,awsome report
clarkey


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Great report , great looking spot

cheers Dave


clarkey said:


> thanks mate,now i know where my next adventures going to be,awsome report
> clarkey


Geez mate I'm keen, pick me


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

beautiful pictures and report boys, love the look of that purple spinnerbait.
congrats pete


----------



## Baitman (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for a great report chaps and stunning photos. Dont you just love the colour of that water??

I wonder why there are no large bass up there?? The population is obviously healthy and with the fresh/salt mix you would think they would grow very large.

Any ideas??

Baitman


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks everyone!

Sam


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Sam a good report, fish results, and pictures mate....interesting to see the ease of getting into the yaks.

Prior to your report I was under the impression the water was very deep up to a high river bank and made boarding them difficult.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Dodge it varies from campsite to camsite and often the riverbed does fall away quite quickly (and hilarity ensues :lol: ) but generally most have a fairly useable landing area

Sam


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

enjoyed the report and stories. that is a beautiful spot to relax and fish


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

A most enjoyable read, Sam!
One of the THE most beautiful spots in my opinion, too.......
Spent much time up there in my earlier years - exploring the upper Noosa and Kin Kin Creek - whenever I got the chance.
Well done!!


----------



## JasonD (Oct 8, 2009)

Enjoyed the trip report!

Been up there a few times myself up as far as campsite 5. I know the exact location of the second last photo, its just after campsite 4 and opposite a small sandy beach. Perfect spot with plenty of snags! 12 bass...i'm impressed!

My friend and I are plannning to head up there in the first week of November. We are staying at campsites 4, 5, 9 and 15. Let us know if anybody will be up there around the same time. We are leaving the Sunday and returning the Friday. I've always been told the fishing gets better the further you go.

My first post here, but sounds like a great forum. We are more into the kayak camping scene, but recently been interested in yak fishing as well.

Any further advice would be welcome. Hopefully we will have something to report on after our return.

Upper Noosa river map for those interested:
http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/media/parks_and_forests/parks/cooloola_south_map.pdf

Jason


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Jason, a big welcome to the board! you'll be a yak fishing fanatic like the rest of us in no time i assure you :twisted: we'll be up there again in mid december trying to get another newbie hooked on yakking. shouldn't be too hard 8) we definitely found the fishing improved the further you went up, the area around campsite 9 was particularly productive. you're spot on with the position of the last photo, best looking snag i've seen in my life and do you think we could get a bite off it? i remember on the second night throwing surface lures there in glassy conditions, 5 minutes later i could still see the trail of bubbles where i'd dragged the jitterbug across the surface! stunning place

Sam


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

A great read and great pics. I definitely want to have a crack at that trip.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

It's a special place. The combination of effort involved in getting there, freedom from stink boats and great fishing on offer makes it a yakking paradise. We'll be back often, especially now that we've bought a property at Cootharaba.


----------

